# Suse Internet verbindung herstellen



## tuor (30. September 2003)

Hallo,
Also ich bin ein absoluter Anfänger in sachen linux und wolte mal das Suse ausprobieren, aber ich bekomme keine Internetverbindung zustande.
modem wurde sofort erkannt, dann hab ich meine Providerdaten eingegeben(Einwahlnummer, pass, usw...) aber die Verbindung kommt nicht zustande  Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob mir wer sagen kann ob es etwas gibt was ich beachten oder anschauen sollte oder ob mir jemand sagen kann was ich wo eingeben muss.... 
Mein Systhem ist:
Modem: Fritz Card PCI v2.0 ISDN
betriebssysthem: Suse 8.2
ich glab das sind alle relevanten Daten.

Wäre wirklich nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.
mfg tuor


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Ganz zu Anfang: ES GIBT KEIN ISDN-MODEM
...aber das ist nicht so schlimm 

Womit gehste denn ins Inet? Kinternet oda was?
Schau mal in die Log Dateien was da so steht
oder wähl dich direkt über isdnctrl ein, der sagt
dir meist ein wenig mehr was los ist.

Wenn in den Logs was von "Remote Hangup" 
steht liegt oft an den Zugangsdaten.
Welchen Provider hast du?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

hi,
mal danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
wie kann ich mich direkt über isdnctrl einwählen?
und wo finde ich die logs wie gesagt ich bin ein absoluter  in Sachen Linux.
tuor


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Logs liegen in 
 /var/log/messages

Einwahl:
> isdnctrl dial ippp0
(inna Konsole)

glaub ich


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

danke ich teste das mal.
Ansonsten muss ich mich eh wieder melden.
danke tuor


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Ok, viel Spaß mit Linux =)


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

ich glaub ich binn zu dumm ich krigs nicht hin....


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Was kriegste nicht hin?
Beschreib mal etwas genauer was du machst und wo das Problem liegt, das ists leichter dir zu helfen


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

ich weis eben nicht genau wo das problem liegt...
Ich hab überall die geforderten datten angegeben und ich weis aber nicht ob ich das richtig gemacht hab zb:
wenn steht telefonnummer bei der providerkonfiguration nehm ich aml an da is die einwahlnummer gefragt muss ich die jetzt mit weltweiter Vorwahl also 0043 für österreich eingeben oder ohne. Oder villeicht mit +43 (wobei ich aber in dem feld kein + eingeben kann. 
Die verbindung wird sogat lat grafik und status hergestellt nur bekomme ich im browser keine websiten rein und es icq geht auch net....

Ich bräuchte einfach eine Anleitung was ich wo wie eingaben muss um eine verbindung herzustellen oder zumindest eine site wo das beschrieben wird.
mfg amroth


----------



## JoelH (30. September 2003)

*hmm,*

wenn der sagt dass eine Anwahl gelungen sit stimmt das meist auch. Wähl dich mal ein und wenn die Verbindugn da ist mach ne Konsole auf und gib ifconfig ein. Dann sollten da eine ppp0 Verbindung stehen. Ich glaub du hast keine DNS Server eingetragen. Darum findet der Browser auch keine Webseiten, weil er nicht weiss wo er nachfragen soll.


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

die dns server sin das wo ich eingeben mus erstens:           zweitens:           
oder?
was mus ich da eingeben?
--------------------------edit--------------------------
und wenn ich auf  'verbindung prüfen' geh kommt:
Kann Datei `/proc/net/route/' nicht lesen: Erfolg
sagt das was?


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Wenn die einwahl klappt bekommt er ja nen DNS zugewiesen....
mach das ma mit ifconfig und poste das ergebniss.
Kannste denn z.B. den google server anpingen?
also
ping http://www.google.de

wegen der Nummer:
Wenn du ne Lokale einwahlnummer hast muss natürlich die Ortsvorwahl dazu, aber die Länderkennung nich.

Nimste jetzt KInternet oda was?


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Um das mit dem DNS auszuschließen:
falls ping http://www.google.de nicht klappt
ping 216.239.59.99
das ist die IP von google.de


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

ja ich das is kinternet ads da immer gestarted wird....


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Hm, warum gibst du eigentlich imma nur halbe antworten 

Was hat das pingen ergeben

Haste vielleicht nen Proxy oda so eingestellt oder n Gateway?
Vielleicht mit der Firewall was verbaut?


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

so ich hab jetzt beim DNS die google ip eingegeben.
Jetzt is der kinternet icon grün unterlegt und eine verbindung wird aufgebaut, wenn ich jetzt auf verbindung prüfen geh komt Standart route ok....
wenn ich jetzt im Browser eine adresse eingebe steht beim verbindung prüfen: namensserver wird gesucht.... und dann tut sich nichts mehr bis er sagt das die Site  nicht erreichen kann.....oder so ähnlich......
tuor


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

gib mal anstatt http://www.google.de im browser die ip ein.
was meinste mit "hab jetzt beim DNS die google ip eingegeben."


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

beim ersten DNS hab ich die Google ip eingegeben.
Die ip hab ich im browser auch schon eingegeben dafindet er aber auch nix bis zeitüberschreitung kommt....
und wenn ich in die konsole 'ifconfig' eingebe sagt er mirt command not found


----------



## Sinac (30. September 2003)

Die google ip als DNS ist ja auch voll die blöde idee,wie komste darauf?


----------



## tuor (30. September 2003)

hm...
beim verbindung prüfen kommt dass die Gateaway-adresse:0.0.0.0 und meine ip 16.0.0.0 is also bin ich gar nicht im internet oder?
das mit dem ifconfig bist du sicher dass ich das einfach so reinschreiben soll in die konsole?
tuor


----------



## JoelH (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tuor _
> *
> das mit dem ifconfig bist du sicher dass ich das einfach so reinschreiben soll in die konsole?
> tuor *


Sollen wir dir helfen oder willst du uns verarschen ? Du hast noch nicht einmal das gemacht was wir dir vorgeschlagen haben und noch nicht einmal richtig auf die Frage geantwortet die wir dir gestellt haben !

Mach doch was du willst ! *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Habenix (1. Oktober 2003)

Ziemlich OT aber irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl dieser Thread läuft ins Nirvana.

@tuor

Da du in deinem Post dich als "Neuling" bezeichnet hast, musst du darauf vertrauen das, was dir die Menschen hier  schreiben auch (synthaktisch) richtig ist. 
Daher, wenn du weiter die Hilfe annehmen möchtest  wäre es ratsam dirch etwas "kooperativer" zu verhalten, da ich ansonsten bezweifel ob dir da noch jemand weiterhelfen würde.


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## tuor (1. Oktober 2003)

vergesst es


----------



## Sinac (1. Oktober 2003)

Nun sei mal nicht gleich beleidigt, das wahr ja nicht böse gemeint.
Aber du musst halt verstehen das es nicht einfach ist jemandem zu helfen wenn er nur die Hälfte der gestellten Fragen beantwortet und sowas.

Gewöhn dich einfach dran deine Fragen ganz genau und ausführlich zu formulieren und halt auch auf unsere Fragen zu antworten...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

